# List of Veterinary Practices ...



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I was searching round the net the other day and came across a list of vets that will see exotic species, I've updated it a little and added a few practices that I know also see exotics. I thought I'd post it on here as it might be of use to everyone.... (I hope this works)

*Belfast*
McClay Veterinary Clinic
490 Antrim Road, 
Belfast. BT15 5GF
01232 370397​ *
Bedford*
Scotts Vet Clinic
405 Goldington Road,
Bedford, MK41 0DS
]01234 261622​ *
Berkshire*
Falkland Veterinary Clinic
2 Essex St, Newbury, 
Berks, RG14 6QN
01635-46565

​ *Berkshire*
The Hale Veterinary Group
Langley rd 
Chippenham
01249 653561

​ *Berkshire*
Avian and Exotic Veterinary Centre
Keperland House 
Ascot Rd, Touchen End, 
Nr. Maidenhead. Berkshire SL6 3LA.
01628 37714

01628 24935 (emergency)

​ *Blackpool*
B.A.McCracken
24 Mere Rd Blackpool 
Lancs. FY3 9AT
01253-392984

​ *Bristol*
Golden Valley Vet
Hospital
Nailsea Park, Nailsea,
Bristol, BS48 1BD.
01275 852552

​ *Bristol*
Rowe Veterinary Hospital
Bradley House, Ferndene,Bradley Stoke,Bristol
(01454) 275000

​ *Bristol*
Zetland Veterinary Group
32 Zetland Road, 
Redland, 
Bristol. BS6 7AB
(0117) 9445111

​ *Buckinghamshire*
Wendover Heights veterinary centre
1 Tring Road, Halton 
Aylesbury, Bucks 
HP22 5PM
01296 623439

​ *Buckinghamshire*
Hampden Vets
Elm Farm Road,
Aylesbury, Bucks,
01296 392572

​ *Cambridge*
Greives and Associates
Cherry Hinton Road 
Cambridge
01223 249331

​ *Cambridge*
Ash Croft Vets
169 St Neots Road,
Hardwick, Cambridge,
CB3 7QJ
01954 210250

​ *Cambridge*
Cambridge Vet Group
162 Histon Road
Cambridge, CB4 3JP
01223 249331

01223 461234

​ *Cheshire*
Birch Heath Veterinary Clinic
Birch Heath Road, Tarporley 
Cheshire CW6 9UU
]01829-733777

​ *County Durham*
Grange Vet Hospital
Victoria Road,
Darlington
01325 465371

​ *Cumbria*
Millcroft Vet Group
Wakefield Road,
Cockermouth, CA13 0HR
01900 826666

​ *Dorset*
Damory Veterinary Clinic,
Edward street
Blandford Forum
DORSET
01258 452626

​ *Dorset*
Ark-Aid Veterinary Centre
7A Neighbourhood Centre
Culliford Crescent
Poole Dorset BH17 9DW
01202 602766

​ *Dorset*
Companion Care
5 Victoria Park Place
706 Wimborne Rd
Winton Bournemouth
Dorset BH9 2EG
01202 635160 (24 hrs)

​ *Dublin*
Veterinary Clinic
Kill Lane, Foxrock, 
Dublin 18, Ireland
2895335

​ *East Sussex*
Horsebridge Vets 
Horsebridge Nr Hailsham
East Sussex 
01323 442250

​ *Essex*
The Exotic Animal Centre
12 Fitzlian Ave, 
Harold Wood, Romford, Essex. RM3 0QS
01708-384444

​ *Essex*
South Beech Veterinary Surgery
40 Southend Road, 
Wickford
Essex. SS11 8DU
01268 560660

​ *Essex*
Colne Valley Vet Practice
Military Road 
Colchester,Essex
01206 794695

​


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

*Gloustershire*
The Veterinary Hospital
Bradley Green, 
Wotten under Edge, 
Glos, GL12 7PP
01453-843295

​ *Gloustershire*
Woodlands Veterinary Clinic 
Katherine Court 
Salisbury Avenue
Cheltenham Glos
GL51 3GA
(01242) 255133

​ *Gloustershire*
Department of Avian and Exotic Species Medicine, 
Lansdown Veterinary Surgeons, 
Clockhouse Veterinary Hospital, 
Wallbridge, Stroud, Glos.
01453 752555

​ *Hampshire*
Zoo & Aquatic Veterinary Group
Keanter, 
Stoke Charity Rd, 
Kings Worthy, 
Winchester, SO23 7LS
01962-883895

​ *Hampshire*
Downlands Veterinary Group
Park Vale Clinic
71 Havant Rd Emsworth
Hampshire
01243 377141

​ *Hampshire*
Strathmore Veterinary Clinic
London Rd, Andover, Hants. SP10 2PH
 (01264) 352323

​ *Kent*
Elands Veterinary Clinic
Station Road 
Dunton Green 
Sevenoaks 
Kent TN13 2XA
 (01732) 452333 (24hrs)

​ *Kent*
Sandhole Veterinary Centre
Snodland,
Kent. ME6 5LG
01634 242502​ 
​ *Kent*
Pennards Veterinary Group - Sevenoaks
Pennard House, 
Eardley Road, 
Sevenoaks, 
Kent, TN13 1XY.
01732 452344

​ *Kent*
The Cottage, 
Turners Hill Rd, Worth, Crawley, West Sussex, RH10 4LY
01293-884629

​ *Lancashire*
Rutland House Veterinary Hospital
Cowley Hill Lane
St Helens
Merseyside,WA10 2AW
01744 26148

​ *Lancashire*
The Veterinary Health Centre
19 Alexanra Road,
St Annes, Lancs.
FY8 1YD
01253 729309

​ *Lancashire*
Hey & Greenwood
Wennington Road
Southport
Merseyside
01704 214460

​ *Lancashire*
Hey & Greenwood
Holly Lane Rufford
Lancs
01704 821204

​ *Lancashire*
Ashleigh Veterinary Centre
Avian and Exotic Animal Clinic, 221 Upper Chorlton Road, Manchester M16 0DE
 (0161) 881 6868

​ *Leeds*
Holly House Veterinary Surgery
468 Street Lane
Moortown Corner
Leeds LS17 6HA 
011320 369030

​ *Leicestershire*
Chine House Veterinary Hospital
Sileby Hall,
Cossington Road Sileby
Loughborough
Leicestershire LE12 7RS
01509 812446

​ *London*
15 Temple Sheen Road, Easy Sheen, London SW14 7PY
 (0207) 8769606

​ *London*
346 Acton Lane, Acton, London. W3 8NX
 (0207) 9926000

(0207) 9923747

​ *London*
655 High Rd, Leyton, London E10 6RA
0181-558-5828

​ *London*
Barrier Animal Care Clinic
32 Hardens Manor Way
Eastmoore Place
Charlton, LondonSE7 8LP
020 8293 6580

​ *Manchester*
Pennine Vets
1 Bury Rd, Tottington, Bury 
01204 886655

​ *Manchester*
Ashleigh Veterinary Center 
Avian and Exotic Animal Clinic
221 Upper Chorlton Road
Manchester M16 0DE
(0161) 881 6868

​ *Merseyside*
Ark Veterinary Centre
Unit17 Woodend Industrial Estate
Woodend Avenue
Liverpool L24 9NB
0151- 486 6999
​ *Merseyside*
Village Vets
Village Vets, 65 Quarry St, Woolton, Liverpool. L25 6EZ
0151 428 8600
​ *Merseyside*
Hoylake Veterinary Surgery
Rob McNulty
43 Birkenhead Road, Meols, Wirral. CH47 5AF
0151 632 5676
​ *Midlothian*
Veterninary Surgeon
5 Riccarton Mains Road, Currie Midlothian.
EH14 5NQ
(0131) 4515111 *

Norfolk*
Westover Veterinary Centre
40 Yarmouth Road
North Walsham
Norfolk NR28 9AT
01692 403202

​ *Norfolk*
Chapelfield Vet Practice
Wellesley Road
Tharston Industrial Estate
LONG STRATTON
Norwich Norfolk 
NR15 2PD
01508 530686

​ *Norfolk*
Richard Saunders
17 Lynn St,
Swaffham,
Norfolk,
PE37 7AU
01760 723739

​ *Northern Ireland*
Jubilee Veterinary Centre
3 Jubilee Road, Newtownards, 
BT23 4YH
01247 -812226

​ *Nottinghamshire*
Ashfield House Veterinary Hospital
142, Derby Road, Long Eaton, Nottingham, 
NG10 4ER.
 (0115) 972 7050

​ *Scotland*
Exotic Species Department Small Animal Clinic
Royal (Dick) School of Veterinary Studies, Edinburgh University Summerhall, Edinburgh
 (0131) 6506061

​ *Scotland*
Kingdom Veterinary Clinic
North Street, Glenrothes, Fife, Scotland, 
AKY7 5NA
*
Sussex*
The Reptile Clinic
New Priory Vet Practice, The Deneway, London Road, North Brighton, East Sussex, BN1 8QR
01273 540430

​ *Wales*
Ash Veterinary Surgeries
Merthyr Mountain Ash and Swansea Valley
(01443) 478800

​ *Wales*
Valley Vet Group
Merthyr Rd, Whitchurch, Cardiff, CF4 1DL
01222 529 444

​ *West Midlands*
Taylor & Marshall Veterinary Surgeons
45 High Street Shinal Nr. Wolverhampton
 (01902) 460781

​ *West Midlands*
Connaught House Veterinary Hospital 61 Tettenhall Road Wolverhampton
 (01902) 24725
01902) 24726

​ *Worcesteshire*
97 Mount Pleasant,Redditch, Worcs. B97 4LZ
01527 550111

If there are any more, or any errors let me know and I'll try to put them in or change them.​


----------



## deadbeta (Sep 5, 2008)

Morpeth

Robson & Prescot
44 Staithes Lane, 
Morpeth. 
NE61 1TD
01670 512275


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you can't find one in your area on the list there might be one in the sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> if you can't find one in your area on the list there might be one in the sticky at the top of the page.


Yep but these are more in order, where you have to troll through pages and pages on the other thread!

Been asked to add this:

Trinity Vet centre
Hermitage walk
Hermitage Lane
Maidstone
Kent
ME169NZ
www.trinityvetcentre.co.uk

Peel Veterinary Group
5 Railway St
Hornsea
North Humberside
HU18 1PS


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

anyone in the brighton/portslade/shoreham etc aria, brilliant one; 

Portslade

Coastway Vetanary group
Portslade Clinic
11-12 Carlton Terrace, Portslade, West Sussex, BN41 1XF


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

BecciBoo said:


> Yep but these are more in order, where you have to troll through pages and pages on the other thread!
> 
> Been asked to add this:
> 
> ...


wasn't knocking it.. just pointing people towards the other thread if they can't see one local to them on your list.


----------

